

The Twin Prime Hero - signa11
http://nautil.us/issue/18/genius/the-twin-prime-hero-rd

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=twin+prime+hero#!/story/forever/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=twin+prime+hero#!/story/forever/0/twin%20prime%20hero)

